
Coming Soon to a Battlefield: Robots That Can Kill - notlukesky
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/09/killer-robots-and-new-era-machine-driven-warfare/597130/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I wonder if we could ever get to the point where it would be a 100% machine vs
machine war because the battlefield would be too dangerous for any humans?
Humans would be more like puppet masters. The other question is could it ever
get to that since the goal of a war is to stop the human opposition so the
point is to always chace the human controllers?

If we ever got to the point where only machines fought that would make an
interesting future. This is where SciFi writers could really enlighten us on
what that future might look like.

